# is it ok to do water change 50%?



## jovons (Jul 28, 2003)

i noticed, after several water changes 30% weekly, the whites worms are still there and seems to be multiplying...so would it be ok to do a 50% water change? i just need to get rid of those white worms... i'm planning to suck them out... any kind of advice is greatly accepted... BIG THANKS...


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2003)

I've never had white worms, but I have had infestations of hydroids.

Because of their prolific breeding, I doubt that sucking them out will have a lasting impact on their population. the 50% water change may reduce the amount of food available to them and that may have a greater effect on their populations, though.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

You can do a 50% water change without stress to the fish as long as the incoming water parameters (pH and temp) are as close as possible to your tank parameters. Reduced feeding, a thorough gravel vac, and wiping down the glass will also help reduce their numbers.


----------



## jovons (Jul 28, 2003)

i give you many thanks...Bullsnake and DonH for your help... 
ONE MORE THING...WHAT'S HYDROIDS?
thanks again...you guys rock...


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2003)

I thought hydroids was plural for hydra, but I may be mistaken.
They look like little white worms with tentacles on one end.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Damm


----------



## str8up (Sep 20, 2003)

Sorry to hear that!!!! sucks...
If what was said doesn't work....Try a complete work over on your tank including removing all the rocks....running HOT water over them for a bit to kill the worms...
Also...you might try a dampened rag with white vinager to clean the Glass..as the worms stick to the sides of the glass.
As for your filter....You bet....there gonna be there too sorry.
You may have to start with new media to clean that up....
What a drag!!!! so Sorry...
I used to get the worms when I over fed...perhaps with beef heart.
Let us know what happens...
Later...>Str8


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

over feeding causes white worms sometimes. that is why i got catfish to solve the problem. do a complete clean of the tank. just like what str8up said.


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

Defintly syphon all the gravel too....


----------



## jovons (Jul 28, 2003)

first of all, thanks guys for all your input. i really appreciated it. i just did a full vac of the gravel and it seems to work. the white worms are now smaller in numbers. i'm going to do full vac next week... hopefully, i'll get smaller and smaller... i'll keep you guys posted...THANKS AGAIN FOR ALL THE HELP...


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

how bout water fleas?.... i see some in my rhom tank.. those little fawkers... i let some feeders cleam em out though.


----------

